# Albino Tarantulas



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I was wondering whether there are any albino tarantulas? There seems to be albinos of most animals but I've never heard of it in inverts. Is there a reason for this? An albino L.Parahybana would be on my wish list :lol2:

Sorry if the answers obvious but it's just something I've never heard of so thought I'd put myself out there and ask.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Just read this on another forum..



> By definition, there can be no such thing as an albino T. T's do not have pigment in their exoskeleton, therefore, there cannot be an absence of pigment, which is the definition of albinoism.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Brat, nicely summed up :lol2: Just thought I'd ask


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

lol wonder how much an albino p.metallica would of gone for haha


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Do deeper research and you will fin that Tarantula, as with Scorpion exo skeleton does actually contain different pigments.
For instance, i distincly remember the ocular tubercule has pigmentation in.
A genetic dysfunction can result in the eye region, as with other parts of the arachnid to have drastically different colour.
Its been researched in some detail.
when i got more time i will find out the study.
Im pretty sure it was only melanin too, nothing to exotic for a pigment.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v14_n1/JoA_v14_p101.pdf

This is a thread about light refraction from tarantulas exo skeleton. Quite old, but quite helpful
Spider Coloration, not just structural - Arachnoboards


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

You do get Albino spiders, whether albino is the actual correct term i do not know. This has been proven as a recessive gene in Holothele incei.

Lee


----------

